# San Luis Pass Badboy



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Caught this guy on the bayside by Brite Lites earlier this summer. 

Blazing hot day, with the entire family. My wife and 2 kids, my mother and father in-law, my brother and sister-in-law and their two kids. All seasoned beach campers. Despite the crowd I had four poles rigged and in the water. (Not an easy accomplishment, as many of you dad's may understand.)

Large mullet were plentiful in the water, so I had a whole one on my OceanMaster rigged with my trusty Penn Jigmaster. My wife had just brought me a barbequed bratwurst covered in mustered and sauerkraut when the reel went off. Didn't even get one bite of lunch!

The shark fought for 40 minutes. It went airborne twice. I've never seen a bull do that before. As I got it near the shore I told my wife to hold the rod so I could get behind it and drag it onto shore by it's tail. (I was afraid it would struggle in shallow water and spit the hook.) My wife flat out said I don't want to do it. I stuck the pole in her hand and said hold tight and keep the shark facing the shore. She did a fine job while I went in behind him and grabbed his tail.

Snapped a couple of pics, took the hook completely out and put her back in the water. She had plenty of fight as she jumped out of my arms before I walked in deeper than 3 feet.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats a lot of bull!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Nice fish! Those bulls are fun to fight.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice Catch, bet that got everyone excited, kids and grown-ups alike!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Wow, nice work. How far out was your bait (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

That's a nice shark!! How big of a mullet did u catch it on?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Garzas23 said:


> That's a nice shark!! How big of a mullet did u catch it on?


More luck than anything else ....

Middle of the day. Tide was real low. I walked out a long way. Casted the rest. I have a Penn Jigmaster and and OceanMaster rod. I had a full mullet on. A fairly big boy, probably about 10 inches or so. With him on I could cast about 30 yards. All things considered probably 60-70 yards from the shore.

FYI - I always wear a life jacket at the pass.


----------

